# Redfishing is on fire



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Got some more reds today, even when I was trying for snapper the Reds wouldn't quit. Took my buddy danny today and he got his 1st two reds ever. Congrats buddy. Pine Island sound is gettin it


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

tractortitan said:


> Got some more reds today, even when I was trying for snapper the Reds wouldn't quit. Took my buddy danny today and he got his 1st two reds ever. Congrats buddy. Pine Island sound is gettin it
> View attachment 173281
> View attachment 173280
> View attachment 173280
> View attachment 173281


Woops, somehow it sent double pics


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Great report. I hope you jumped on that FWC poll on keeping the fishery closed. I have to think your fishing is a direct result of closing the harvest. Let 'em have another year at least.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn’t post anything about what area you are fishing, keep everyone guessing! Nice reds.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wouldn’t post anything about what area you are fishing, keep everyone guessing! Nice reds.


NEWBIES ! Nice reds


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Not a fishing video....but for those that are interested I am doing a giveaway tomorrow. If you can come on out and say hello.


----------

